# Molting



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Should I be giving vitamins to my flock while they are heavily molting?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Higher protein helps a great deal.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've got them all on meatbird feed right now ,22% protein and oyster shell out in a separate pan.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds great.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do the molting ones feel sluggish or just down right ill? Susie is just laying around and not interested in much of anything. I'm just trying to decide if she's sick or its just the effects of molting.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That sounds like she is sick. 

Molting makes them slow down or stop laying, and maybe look horridly scruffy, but they do NOT look sick or sluggish or 'down'.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I'll watch her to see if I can tell what's up. I checked for mites and didn't see any. I put some water in some of the layer feed and she's chowing down. New feathers are coming in.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, Susie's up and at it today! I guess she was just having an off day yesterday.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, 
I am very glad she looks better!


----------

